# GlassFish mit Eclipse, Dynamic Web Projekt



## Tintenfisch (18. Jun 2022)

Guten Tag allerseits, 
Ich habe neu mit JavaEE gestartet und dafür EclipseEE 2022/06, sowie GlassFish5 installiert und die GlassFish Tools wurden Eclipse hinzugefügt. Der GlassFish Server verbindet auch soweit, jedoch erscheint im Error Log der Fehler: "java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name sun.util.logging.resources.logging, locale de_DE". Ich hatte etwas davon gelesen, dass JavaEE ab Version 9 die JAXB-Bibliothek fehlt und daraufhin die jaxb-api.jar im Java Build Path hinzugefügt. Jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Darüber hinaus erstellte ich ein Dynamic Web Projekt und wollte dies dem Server hinzufügen, jedoch erscheint die Fehlermeldung "There are no resources that can be added or removed from the server". Hier hatte ich gelesen, dass unter Project Facets "Dynamic Web Module" ausgewählt werden muss. Jedoch deaktiviert sich die Option beim Bestätigen mit der Begrünung, dass es Konflikte mit anderen Facets gibt. 

Im Web liest es sich für mich, als wäre dies ein häufiges Problem, welches bei verschiedenen Versionen der Komponenten auftritt, jedoch werde ich aus den entsprechenden Erklärungen nicht wirklich schlau bitte deshalb hier um Hilfe.


----------



## Oneixee5 (18. Jun 2022)

Ich denke das 1. Problem kannst du ignorieren. Da fehlt einfach die deutsche Übersetzung einer Properties-Datei. Das System erkennt das deine Locale de_DE ist und findet die entsprechende Datei nicht. Es wird dann einfach auf die Defaults zugegriffen, idR. sind das dann englische Meldungen.


----------



## Tintenfisch (19. Jun 2022)

@Oneixee5 danke für die Antwort, dann kann ich den Teil schonmal ignorieren.

Ansonsten ist mir beim Neustart noch ein Fehler aufgefallen:
"java.io.FileNotFoundException: /org/eclipse/persistence/jaxb/eclipselink_oxm_2_5.xsd"
Eventuell verursacht das Fehlen das Fehlen der Datei die Probleme mit dem dynamischen Web Project?
Ansonsten würde mich auch interessieren, wie man dies behebt, falls da wer ne Idee haben sollte. Das Web hatte ich schon reichlich durchstöbert, nur tatsächlich nichts passendes gefunden oder aber damit nichts anfangen können :-/


----------

